# 68 GTO - WS6 Power Steering Problem



## scottcorvette (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi

I have a 68 GTO with a WS6 steering box installed. Driving the car out my shop the other day the power steering gave out completely and the pump got very hot. I removed the belt until I could get another pump. I did have to drive the car approx 15 miles to move it to another building. Steering was super heavy!

The new pump arrived after a 3 week wait, made by Cardone, but has made no difference. What is there in the box that could cause a total loss of power steering? There is and was fluid there all the time.

When I first started driving the car I fitted a shim kit to the pressure relief valve in the pump to firm up the steering a bit, but I have not fitted it into the new pump.

Problem is I'm in the UK so getting a new steering box takes a bit of time, wondered if there was a pressure relief valve in the box also?

Any ideas???

Scott


----------

